# Serial login via USB ?

## thecooptoo

Ive got a mini-itx box that i want to run without a monitor/keyboard. It hasnt got a serial port - only USB and a parallel printer  port. 

Is there any way  of configuring serial console login over a USB connection  ?

----------

## timeBandit

Bare USB? No.

At the least, you'd need to plug in a USB modem, which would create a serial device, through which you could log in.

Does it have a wired or wireless NIC, or could you install a cheap one? SSH over a LAN is the usual answer for access to a headless box.

----------

## amne

I wouldn't know that is possible, but you could simply buy a usb to serial adapter.

----------

## thecooptoo

ide need 2 - my laptop hasnt got a serial adapter either 

so it would go USB -> serial  | serial <- USB 

!!

----------

## eccerr0r

Could also get and set up a USB to USB lan link cable and use that as a LAN (use like a Zaurus, but a little different)... 

Either way, have to get something, can't just use an A-to-A straight cable unless the USB port on the miniITX is a "gadget" device.

But USB->serial -> serial->USB will work perfectly fine.

----------

## thouters

This should not be a problem at all, just buy a usb to serial(db9) converter. (I have experience with devices containing ftdi and pl2303 chipsets, they are both good supported on linux). 

After that, just run a getty process for it, from inittab or start it manualy. 

(If you want to do it fancy, you can try to get udev to start/stop a getty process when the converter is plugged in/removed.)

I haven't tried this procedure myself (only on old fashioned serial ports), yet I asume the solution should be straightforward.

I wrote a few bits about that, maybe it can be of service: http://www.thouters.be/SerialTerminalLinux

Have fun!

----------

## thecooptoo

so ive got all the bits - 2 usb->serial cables and a coupler in the middle 

chickcam =itx box ( it keeps an eye on my escaping chickens -http://www.citychicken.co.uk - nothing dodgy!)

gravity =laptop

```
chickcam ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 013: ID 6547:0232

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08aa Logitech, Inc. (existing  webcam)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

chickcam ~ #                                                

gravity npdc1 # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 006: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 15ca:00c3

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2821:5001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

gravity npdc1 #                            
```

then plug the  cables in the other way 

```
gravity npdc1 # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 007: ID 6547:0232

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 15ca:00c3

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2821:5001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

gravity npdc1 #                         

chickcam ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 014: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08aa Logitech, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

chickcam ~ #

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-2: can't read configurations, error -84

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 13

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 14

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

chickcam ~ #                                                               

```

no tty outputs appear in either dmesg 

not sure where to go now

----------

